
Fox redesigns its NFL graphics for the point-your-phone-at-the-TV era - goohex
https://tv.avclub.com/fox-redesigns-its-nfl-graphics-for-the-point-your-phone-1841522459
======
hootbootscoot
on the other hand, it's less of a temporal era than a technically-inept social
group, the kind that take a phone pic of their screen in lieu of a screenshot
etc.

